# Einwahlnummer 01805525575



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

Liebe Leidensgenossen,

Bei meinem Internetzugang wird durch ein Programm automatisch die DFÜ Einstellung auf die Einwahlnummer 01805525575 umgestellt. Will man das dahinterstehende Programm "Related Pages" mittels Systemsteuerung/Software entfernen wird auf die Internetadresse h**p://remove.[...].com verwiesen.

Wer kennt diese Einwahlnummer Ihre Kosten oder das Programm.

Freundliche Grüsse
Jochen

_[Keine gefährdenen URLs. (bh)]_


----------



## Stalker2002 (26 Juli 2005)

JochenK schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kennt diese Einwahlnummer Ihre Kosten oder das Programm.



Zu den Kosten:
Rein rechtlich sind die Kosten gleich NULL, da eine Einwahl außerhalb der Nummerngasse 09009 gegen gesetzliche Vorgaben verstößt.
Das sehen die Diensteanbieter/Telcos zwar manchmal etwas anders, aber jeder hat ein Recht auf eine falsche Meinung.   

Zur Einwahlnummer: Leider gibt es bei der Bundesnetzagentur keine 0180er Suchmaschine, aber unter
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/enid/e70a32e9eb8c849219281243c7e64ce9,0/xy.html
gibt's die nötigen Kontaktinfos, um den Inhaber der Rufnummer zu erfahren.

Zum Programm: Mit der NUB-Konform verstümmelten URL kann ich leider nix anfangen. *Bitte nicht versuchen, die URL erneut zu posten!*

MfG
L.


----------



## webwatcher (26 Juli 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Programm: Mit der NUB-Konform verstümmelten URL kann ich leider nix anfangen.


Wer will,  kann sich das im Linkforum  mal näher anschaun 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11037

ww


----------



## apogee (26 Juli 2005)

webwatcher schrieb:
			
		

> Wer will,  kann sich das im Linkforum  mal näher anschaun
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11037
> 
> ww



Nicht ganz! Es muß heissen: Wer *darf*, kann sich das im Linkforum  mal näher anschauen.
("Nur Benutzer mit speziellen Rechten können in diesem Forum lesen.")

Ich darf nicht...  :cry:


----------



## webwatcher (26 Juli 2005)

Danke für den Hinweis 

Korrektur: "darf"

ww


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juli 2005)

*01805525575*

Zu meinem Verdruss musste ich feststellen dass sich auf meinem PC der gleiche Troyaner installiert hat.

Leider habe ich es bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft die verantwortliche Datei ausfindig zu machen.

Hat jemand brauchbare Hinweise wie sich Übeltäter identifizieren lässt ?

Im Voraus Danke

Grüße


----------



## Anonymous (6 August 2005)

*01805525575*

Guten Morgen,
ich habe leider das gleiche Problem mit dieser Einwahlnummer. Gestern bekam ich meine Telefonrechnung und soll ca. 170 Euro bezahlen   
Die Minute kostet übrigens 0,10 Euro - ist ja nicht viel, aber wenn man ständig online ist...
Ich habe sofort bei der Bundesnetzagentur angerufen (danke Stalker für den Link) - die wollen sich darum kümmern und schicken mir nächste Woche irgendwelche Unterlagen zu.

Erwin, wie er sich identifizieren lässt, weiß ich leider auch nicht. Wir haben bei unseren PCs alles gelöscht und Windows neu aufgespielt (3 Stück).

Freundliche Grüße
Lydia

PS: Mein Sohn hatte die gleiche Nummer auf dem Compi...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (6 August 2005)

*Re: 01805525575*



			
				Lydia schrieb:
			
		

> Erwin, wie er sich identifizieren lässt, weiß ich leider auch nicht. Wir haben bei unseren PCs alles gelöscht und Windows neu aufgespielt (3 Stück).
> 
> PS: Mein Sohn hatte die gleiche Nummer auf dem Compi...


Nur so ein kleiner Hinweis: alles löschen ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt, um eine Wiederholung zu vermeiden, allerdings vernichtet man damit auch jede Chance, nachzuweisen, was passiert ist, und verschlechtert somit die Chance, das Geld nicht bezahlen zu müssen. Zumindest ein Backup wäre angeraten, am besten aber eine gründliche Untersuchung des PCs mit gängigen Antiviren/Antispyware Tools durch jemanden, der sich damit auskennt...


----------



## Anonymous (6 August 2005)

*Re: 01805525575*



			
				Erwin K schrieb:
			
		

> Zu meinem Verdruss musste ich feststellen dass sich auf meinem PC der gleiche Troyaner installiert hat.
> 
> Leider habe ich es bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft die verantwortliche Datei ausfindig zu machen.
> 
> Hat jemand brauchbare Hinweise wie sich Übeltäter identifizieren lässt



Schau doch mal nach einer usbn.exe oder internt.exe ca 14 KB groß


----------



## Reducal (6 August 2005)

*0180er Dialer*

Dialer mit 0180er Nummer?  :gruebel: 
Das geht jetzt gerade erst richtig los - wir werden hier im Forum demnächst noch einiges davon zu lesen bekommen.

Hier von einem Netzbetreiber zur Veröffentlichung empfohlene Schritte:





> - Widerspruch gegen die einzelne Rechungsposition (schriftlich!)
> - Anzeige bei der Polizei (aber nur wenn die Dialerdaten noch am Rechner sind und der PC nicht neu aufgesetzt wurde), den infizierten Rechner zur Beweisfindung zur Verfügung stellen.



In den nächsten Tagen wird es z.B. eine Anweisung an alle BO der T-Com geben, die Einwahlen über 0180er und 0137er Nummern auf Widerspruch der Endkunden hin zu stornieren, da das "neue" Dialerproblem bereits erkannt worden ist.
Für den Endverbraucher bedeutet dies, dass die T-Com vorerst die Schäden übernimmt, bis eine Lösung des Problems gefunden ist - ähnlich bei Dialern, die Auslandsvorwahlen nutzen. Automatisch geht die Bereinigung der Rechnung jedoch nicht - der betroffene Telefonanschlussinhaber _muss sich gegenüber der T-Com rühren._ Einmal mehr wieder ist es dabei wichtig, dass ein unverkürzter Einzelverbindungsnachweis (EVN) beauftragt ist, damit man das Phänomen als Endverbraucher überhaupt erkennt.
  0

Siehe auch  > HIER <.


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2005)

hatte auch den kandidaten drauf

habe versucht mit norten antivirus dem problem herzuwerden, der auch die datei findet aber nicht löschen kann(nicht richtig), wenn man es per hand versucht kommt die fehlermeldung das die datei nicht gelöscht werden kann da sie verwendet wird...

einfachste weg ist im abgesicherten modus zu starten und da die datei löschen...

unter http://www.sophos.de/virusinfo/analyses/dialdialereb.html
(hoffe man darf links posten) 
kann nochmals nachgelesen werden, dass auch aus der registry ein string entfernt werden muss, was aber nicht allzu schwer ist

hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2005)

*Amerikanische Vorwahl*

Hallo Leute!

Habe auch den Trojaner eingefangen, der sich unter 0180/5525575 einwählt,allerdings bei mir zusätzlich mit der amerikanischen Ländervorwahl. War das bei Euch auch so? 

Wie kann ich als Laie das Teil wieder los werden?

Danke,

Marcus


----------



## sascha (17 August 2005)

> Wie kann ich als Laie das Teil wieder los werden?



http://www.dialerschutz.de/finden-und-loeschen.php


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2005)

*Alles richtig gemacht?*

Hallo nochmal!

Vielen Dank für den Link, Sascha!
Ich habe die beiden Dateien usbn.exe und intrnt.exe gelöscht.
Der Registry-Eintrag, der bei Sophos erwähnt ist, liegt bei nicht vor.
Eine Analyse mit Spybot ergab kein Ergebnis.
Ich kann auch wieder unter der normalen Nummer online gehen.
Reicht das? Bin ich jetzt wieder sicher?

Gruß

Marcus


----------



## z3roadster (22 August 2005)

Hallo zusammen
Auch mich hat es erwischt.
Mein Sohn hat durch diese Nummer eine 50 Euro höhere Telefonrechnung erzeugt.
Habe seine Festplatte nach dem Programm "internt.exe" durchsucht und bin fündig geworden.
Außerdem sind auf meiner Telefonrechnung alle 01801´er Verbindungen aufgeführt.
Wie ist nun eigentlich die genau Vorgehensweiße weil ich nicht bereit bin die Kosten zu bezahlen.
Kann mir da jemand erklären was ich zu machen habe.
Wäre nett was von euch zu hören.
Achso habe mal auf das Progamm "internt.exe" geklickt und dann auf Eigenschaften.War sehr Überrascht weil normalerweise steht dann dort Hersteller Microsoft oder so.Aber dort stand überhaubt nichts.
Als Sprache stand da "schwedisch".

Bis den 

Gruss 
Guenther


----------



## Reducal (22 August 2005)

z3roadster schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist nun eigentlich die genau Vorgehensweiße weil ich nicht bereit bin die Kosten zu bezahlen.


Bei der T-Com (Rechnungsstelle, siehe Rechnung) anrufen und den s. g. "Einwand setzen". Damit dürfte die Einzelposition schon nicht mehr abgebucht werden. Außerdem schriftlich einen Widerspruch schreiben und erklären, dass Du eine Sicherung des illegalen Dialers zur Verfügung hast. Außerdem würde ich persönlich den PC zur Polizei bringen, dort eine Anzeige wg., Computerbetrug gem. § 263a StGB erstatten und auf Auswertung des Rechners durch einen EDV-Sachverständigen bestehen. Außerdem der T-Com das polizeiliche und ggf. das staatsanwaltschaftliche Aktenzeichen nachträglich mitteilen, damit die als Geschädigte Akteneinsicht auf die Beweise verlangen können - die T-Com übernimmt i. d. R. den Schaden für derartige Dialereinwahlen!


----------



## TSCoreNinja (22 August 2005)

z3roadster schrieb:
			
		

> Achso habe mal auf das Progamm "internt.exe" geklickt und dann auf Eigenschaften.


Unter http://www.virustotal.com gibt es einen Online-Test, der parallel mit allen möglichen bekannten Antivirensoftware testet. Einfach mal eine Kopie hochladen, und das Ergebnis posten. Wenn es ein positiver Befund ist, am Besten eine Kopie machen und als Beleg bei einem Widerspruch mitschicken.

Ansonsten: 
Erste Hilfe Hinweise unter
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=41489#41489
lesen, da steht alles wichtige


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2005)

*Seelan's Dialer 01805525575*



			
				Seelan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ! Mir ist genau das gleiche passiert mit dem Dialer ! Der hat einen Schaden von ca. 300 Eur angerichtet ! Mein Telefonanbieter " EWE - TEL" Sagt mir aber, das ich für den Schaden selbst aufkommen muß ! Meine frage nun ist, wie und was kann ich gegn die Rechnung tun ! Bittedringens um hilfe !!!


Außer "Erste Schritte zur Ersten-Hilfe bei Dialer": Hier anmelden, dann kommt sicherlich auch noch Hilfe per PN!


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2005)

*01805 - Dailer*

Hallo, 
leider hat es mich auch erwischt....
Bei mir ist es die Nummer 01805-857157... es ist echt zum verzweifeln.
RegTP hat mir aber super geholfen...
Aber das schlimmste an der ganzen Sachen finde ich zu mindest ist das der 0190/0900 Warner von Mirko Böer mir nichts angezeigt hat... die Nummer stand einfach unter erlaubt dort und auch wenn ich eine Verbindung hergestellt habe konnte ich die Nummer nicht sehen!!!!

Das man diesen verdammten S......§$%&§$ nicht das Handwerk legen kann ist echt traurig!!!!

LG MArtin


----------



## SEP (19 September 2005)

*Re: 01805 - Dialer*



			
				Martin_weber1 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist es die Nummer 01805-857157... es ist echt zum verzweifeln. (...)
> Aber das schlimmste an der ganzen Sachen finde ich zu mindest ist das der 0190/0900 Warner (...) mir nichts angezeigt hat...


Korrigiere mich: 01805 ist weder 0190 noch 0900, oder?


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2005)

1. Abgesicherte Modus starten
2. Suchen datei "usbn" im ordner Windows/System32
3. Löschen


----------



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2005)

*Re: 01805 - Dialer*



			
				Martin_weber1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> leider hat es mich auch erwischt....
> Bei mir ist es die Nummer 01805-857157... es ist echt zum verzweifeln.
> RegTP hat mir aber super geholfen...
> ...



Hallo Martin!

Ich habe heute auf meinem Compu entdeckt, dass ich auch einen Dialer hab, und zwar den gleichen wie du. Allerdings habe ich DSL und trotz der immer wieder intensiven und inzwischen schon genervten Hinweise mancher hier, dass man sich bei DSL nix wegholen kann, hab ich mit eigenen Augen gesehen, dass die Verbindung darüber aufgebaut wurde. 

Jedenfalls wollte ich dich nur mal fragen, hast du isdn oder auch DSL? Und wann ist deine Telefonrechnung zu erwarten? Vielleicht kannst du mir ja Auskunft darüber geben, was mir blüht...

Beste Grüße
Thomas (Gast Esel)


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hatte auch den kandidaten drauf
> [...] unter http://www.sophos.de/virusinfo/analyses/dialdialereb.html



s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=120658#120658
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11676
(hier mein posting
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=121892#121892 )

In UK gibt es Beschwerden über eine usbn.exe, die eine "0871"-Nummer wählt. Ich wollte hier nur mal einen "Einmerker" setzen...


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2005)

*internt.exe*

Hallo zusammen,

gestern abend hatte ich nach einer Neuinstallation von Windows XP begonnen, die üblichen Updates herunterzuladen und aus dem Nichts heraus wurde dann der MS Loopback installiert.
Ich habe dann sofort die Verbindung getrennt und einen Screenshot angefertigt und fand 3 Einwahlprogramme auf dem Desktop wieder.
Im Windows-Systemordner fand ich dann die Datei internt.exe und habe sie vor dem Löschen auf eine CD gebrannt.
Ich benutze DSL und weiß, daß ich daher eigentlich nichts zu befürchten habe und es hat sich auch keine weitere Netzwerkverbindung außer dem DSL-Zugang angefunden, aber da sich anstelle der bisherigen Nummer eine 0180xx... in die bestehende Verbindung eingetragen hat, bin ich doch etwas verunsichert, zumal das Einwahlprogramm versuchte, eine Verbindung aufzubauen und sich das Fenster öffnete, welches mir anzeigt, daß eine Verbindung aufgebaut wird, aber nach einer Sekunde schloß sich das Fenster wieder.
Ich vermute mal, daß nichts weiter passiert ist, aber ganz sicher bin ich mir da leider nicht. Es wäre toll, wenn mir jemand dabei helfen kann, die Unsicherheit zu beseitigen.

Danke und Gruß,

Alex.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2005)

*01805857157*

Es war übrigens diese Nummer, wie ich nachträglich noch rausfinden konnte.


----------



## Reducal (17 Oktober 2005)

*Re: 01805857157*



			
				Alex_One schrieb:
			
		

> Es war übrigens diese Nummer (01805857157), wie ich nachträglich noch rausfinden konnte.


Dann lies´ Dich mal in diesen Thread > HIER < rein!


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2005)

*Frage*

Hi,

danke für Deine Antwort. Ich habe mir den Thread durchgelesen, aber ich frage mich immer noch, ob jetzt tatsächlich eine Verbindung zustande gekommen ist oder nicht. Wie würdest Du das anhand meiner Beschreibung einordnen? Hat tatsächlich eine Einwahl über meinen Breitbandanschluß über diese Nummer stattgefunden oder nicht?

Viele Grüße und Danke,

Alex.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Frage*



			
				Alex_One schrieb:
			
		

> Hat tatsächlich eine Einwahl über meinen Breitbandanschluß über diese Nummer stattgefunden oder nicht?


Über einen Breitbandanschluß kann keine "Einwahl" erfolgen, weil nichts gewählt wird, egal wie die Nummer aussieht
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=351

Es könnte nur über einen  eventuell zusätzlich vorhandenen aktiv angeschlossenen 
analogen oder ISDN Anschluss erfolgen

cp


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2005)

*Danke*

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Irgendwie weiß ich das eigentlich, aber es tut gut, das nochmal bestätigt zu bekommen und so die Nerven zu beruhigen. Das Problem in dem Fall bin ja auch weniger ich und ich möchte hier auch nicht zu sehr ins Detail gehen, aber wenn meine Eltern eine solche Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten hätten, wäre das angesichts der finanziellen Lage ihrerseits über den "normalen" Ärger hinaus nicht das tollste und ich bin froh, daß mir diese Sorge jetzt genommen ist (hoffe ich). Sollte dennoch ein Schreiben eintreffen, werde ich es hier posten.

Danke und Gruß,

Alex.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0180er Dialer*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Dialer mit 0180er Nummer?  :gruebel:
> Das geht jetzt gerade erst richtig los - wir werden hier im Forum demnächst noch einiges davon zu lesen bekommen.
> 
> Hier von einem Netzbetreiber zur Veröffentlichung empfohlene Schritte:
> ...



:gruebel: 
Nur dann strafbar? Das wird  
>hier<  
aber anders gesehen...

Ist eigentlich technisch geklärt, was usbn.exe und/oder internt.exe auf dem PC alles veranstalten? Funktioniert das immer noch? "Richtige" Dialer sind das ja wohl nicht? Einfaches "Ja" genügt, Rest per PN.


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0180er Dialer*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Nur dann strafbar?


Natürlich nicht! Die Frage stellt sich, ob es erfolgversprechend ist, ohne Beweise in den Kampf zu ziehen. Im Osnabrücker Fall _Liquid Inc._ war vieles begünstigend für die Klärung ausgerichet, insbesondere anscheinend die beteiligten Ermittler - DAS kann bestimmt nicht jeder.


			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ...Rest per PN.


...und wie bittschön?


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0180er Dialer*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg. Das gilt für Ermittlungen wie auch für PNs


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Einwahlnummer 01805525575*

Ach du wieder - hat sich längst erledigt, da es einer der üblichen Verdächtigen war, wie du ja auch zwischenzeitlich weißt.


----------

